# Iron Palm training



## ngoodson (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here. I have been studying Lau Gar Kung Fu here is sunny Brighton, UK for nearly 4 years. 
I have been practicing iron palm training since the start of the year and just wanted to know, when striking the bag with your palm, should it be cupped slightly? Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know anything about Lau Gar Kung Fu.
 In Wing Chun we don't do iron palm training.

The palm strike in Wing Chun is slightly cupped though , it concentrates the force into a smaller area.
Or as my late Sifu used to say "It puts the energy in".


----------



## geezer (Mar 17, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> I
> ...Or as my late Sifu used to say "It puts the energy in".



Good Lord yes, especially if you hit them on the ear! :uhyeah:


Now regarding _iron palm_, I did a bit of training a long time ago ...around 1979 (?). If I remember correctly, we kept the palm very relaxed and soft, and let it drop heavily onto the bag, letting gravity do the work. There were a series of hand positions trained. I believe we trained two versions of the palm-strike: _slapping_ with the whole hand, including the fingers, and _stamping _which focused force on the palm heel, but significantly without tensing the hand.

Anyway, after changing WC lineages to train with my old Chinese sifu, I gave up iron palm at his advice. As he put it, what was necessary in that training was already in WC, and what wasn't in WC, wasn't necessary. So please do not go by my advice. IMO, if you choose to do iron palm training, it should be done under the supervision of a reputable sifu, and you should be directing your questions to him.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 17, 2013)

IIRC, iron palm training is very dangerous, and could cripple your hand. If you have to ask questions as basic as "should I cup my hand", and are asking the internet, rather than your sifu, you should not be doing it.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a free iron palm video for beginners done by Dale Dugas.  He is a very knowledgable person and makes an excellent Dit Da Jow for iron palm training.
[video=youtube_share;cw5j-cIB284]http://youtu.be/cw5j-cIB284[/video]


----------



## Eric_H (Mar 18, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> I don't know anything about Lau Gar Kung Fu.
> In Wing Chun we don't do iron palm training.



Some of us do, i know at least 3 lines of WC including my own that do it. It's kind of a general kung fu thing as opposed to being owned by any style IMO.

To the OP: Usually you cup the hand slightly. I'm not your Sifu, and you should ask him before doing this kind of stuff. IMO, you should spend a few years just on a sandbag learning how to hit, then you won't have questions like this when you are ready to take on more serious IP and have a solid base from the sandbag work to get better. 

I don't recommend learning from video, but Dale Dugas is serious about IP - you could do a lot worse than to listen to him.


----------



## DaleDugas (Mar 18, 2013)

Let me know how I can be of service.

I have been training my hands for years and have no ill effects.

I am also a  licensed Acupuncturist and Board Certified Herbalist.

I can help.


----------



## geezer (Mar 19, 2013)

DaleDugas said:


> Let me know how I can be of service.
> 
> I have been training my hands for years and have* no ill effects.*



"No ill effects"?!? --Yeah, Dale, tell that to all those poor coconuts you've terrorized over the years.

http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/Boston_Baguazhang/BreakingBottomofThreeCoconuts.gif


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGylrtGcN08


----------

